# How to deal with an armed robber.......



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Anybody seen this clip yet? Pretty funny!

"How To Deal With An Armed Robber"

http://www.tv.com/video/15055/dances-with-olves?o=tv&tag=show_summary;video;thumb


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

concealed carry wins again


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't ya love it when a plan comes together! :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol::smt082 :numbchuck:


----------



## kornesque (Oct 8, 2008)

If only it were that easy in real life. But with proper training...IT CAN BE!!!

:smt023


----------



## DGreenplate (Jan 7, 2008)

*Nice*

Thats sweet. My wife just commented that she knows what our new show to watch is going to be.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Major bull crap!Who of you out there would not notice the threat well before the confrontation? It is possible to pull that shot off "ACT-VS-REACT"but only with a lucky head shot or neck shot.Shatner should've given him the stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

hideit said:


> concealed carry wins again


However, in the episode Denny goes up on charges because he didn't have a CCW permit. He tried to lose his case so he could appeal his right to carry to the Supreme Court but "unfortunately" he won and got off. :mrgreen:

That show is so f'n liberal, but I never miss it. :mrgreen:

Gotta love Denny Crane.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Made me laugh, thanks.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

lostsoul said:


> Major bull crap!Who of you out there would not notice the threat well before the confrontation? It is possible to pull that shot off "ACT-VS-REACT"but only with a lucky head shot or neck shot.Shatner should've given him the stuff!!!!!!!!


??? Its a tv show with Capt. Kirk/T. J. Hooker for crying out loud! What did you expect? :anim_lol:


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

TJ Hookers a bad man! LOL


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

There is a video from an ATM I saw on one of those "Most Daring" or "Most Shocking" shows a few weeks ago....

The robber walks up behind a guy at an ATM and puts what looks like a gun to the guy's back. 

The guy at the ATM calmly turns around and pulls out what looks like a Glock and the robber promptly pisses his pants and starts ducking for cover and pleading for his life. 

The bad guy ran away, or rather the guy with the Glock "let" him run away because I think he could have legally shot him right there..... but he was later caught.....

The crook is just lucky the CCW guy was good enough to see he really had no gun, some guys might have snapped off the shot before realizing it.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

kev74 said:


> ??? Its a tv show with Capt. Kirk/T. J. Hooker for crying out loud! What did you expect? :anim_lol:


Your right but ,my only concern being that if in real life,if somebody 
"a newbee"were to attempt this hollywood manuver,well, need I say more.
Shatner,Kirk, or T.J.Hooker, in real life,should have given him the wallet or saw that man comin !


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

I took my pill, I'm better now,-%#*-& :mrgreen:


----------

